# Forage Seed...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Some folks may be looking at spring planting and pasture renovation...if there are any haytalk seed folks...let us know where you are at so visitors in your area on the site know where you are....

To start out out...with their handle on the site so you can PM them...

_downtownjr_ sells Ameristand Alfalfa...RR available for IN, Western OH, Eastern IL, KY, and Southern MI.

_Byron Seeds_ sells in IN and maybe a little further...alfalfa, all types of grass and pasture seed...I buy my oats and grass seed here

_swmnhay_ sells Producers Choice Seed in his area of MN, parts of Iowa and SD and probably more

I know a lot of farmers are like us and sell some seed on the side, so if you are a farmer and sell some seed in your area let us know and we will try to help get the word out for you. Please PM them if you have questions so you can work together outside the forum...

We also are aware some of you have relationships and are happy with what you have which is great...

Our goal is help folks find out about some options you may not have been aware of when shopping around that may save you a few bucks and get the word out for the farmer/salesman because we all know every dime counts.

Thanks and please be safe in the field and may everyone have a productive year.


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

I sell seedway and farm science genetics in NJ. Can handle eastern PA, southern NY, DE, and MD. Also sell acid.
Thanks, Kit


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

downtownjr said:


> _swmnhay_ sells Producers Choice Seed in his area of MN, parts of Iowa and SD Thanks and please be safe in the field and may everyone have a productive year.


Thanks James,

Just to let everyone know.I handle all sorts of forage seeds. Alfalfa.clovers,grasses,native grass seeds,Teff grass,lawn seed,wildflowers etc.Anything hard to find let me know I maybe able to help you out.

I can ship anywhere LTL,UPS or Spee Dee.I will try and get it to you the most resonable way.

If you would like any information or pricing get ahold of me.
Cy Eisele
cell#507-360-0251
[email protected]
PM @ HayTalk

P.S.
I also sell Pritchett netwrap and twine
Katolight generators.PTO and engine sets.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Anybody selling oat seed in the bulk within 150 miles of ponca city,ok.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If your in need of cheap herbicides/insecticides try Gen-Tech Seed in Argos, IN. Year after year Charlie blows the other guys out of the water for the same product and is a hell of a nice guy to work with. If you catch em at the right time you might even get one of the biggest watermelons you've ever seen free of charge.


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

Im lookin for some tiffany feff seed at a good price


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone used Wrangler Bermudagrass from Johnston Seed company like to use this in North Central (Louisville area) Kentucky. Also, what's the price on Glyphosate can anyone beat RuralKing prices of $8.00 per gal?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What's Rural Kings brand of glyphosate? Some generics are definitely better than others.

Not cost effective for us to buy by the gallon, usually price ours out by the tote.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Ruralking Brand is Drexel 41 Plus Glyphosate 41+ w/ 15% Surfactant


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't think I've heard of that one. Could be wrong though. Could also be a regional thing.


----------



## BILL61 (Feb 12, 2011)

I SELL SEED IN WESTERN PA, EASTERN OHIO FOR KINGS AGRISEED. WE HANDLE ALL SORTS OF ANNUAL AND PERENNIAL SEED FOR HAY AND PASTURE. FOR INFORMATION ON OUR SEED YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] AND I WILL BE HAPPY TO HELP YOU OUT. 
BILL


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone selling seed in middle TN? I'm getting ready to buy some orchard grass seed.

Kyle


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm located in northeast NE, and along with our farm, operate Prairie States Seed. We sell seed nationwide, but most of our sales are in the 15 or so states that make up the Plains and Western Corn Belt states. Last year, my wife tells me, we shipped to 34-35 states.

We sell all kinds of forage, cover crop, conservation and wildlife seed. Our main product lines are Barenbrug, PGG, and MastersChoice, but we also source seed from 15-20 other suppliers from the US, Canada, and New Zealand.

Our web site is in the early stages of development and needs a lot of work, but we are slowly getting it put together and organized. There are some videos posted up, mainly dealing with turnip/brassicas and cover crops.
Prairie States Seed

Thanks,

Brad Young
Prairie States Seed
Bloomfield NE
866-373-2514 toll free
[email protected]


----------

